# SPASMONAL and NORTRIPYLINE



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiMy consultant has put me on Spasmonal and Nortriptyline 30mg.Has anyone been on these and they have helped the cramping?Fiona


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have been on Spasmonal,but it did not help me.Hope you can get some relief.


----------

